# Sides for Grilled Boneless Ribeyes



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey all,
What are your favorite 2-3 side dishes for over the coals, Weber style, grilled ribeyes?????:knife:


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm... Steak frites  , loaded baked potato, heavy on the sour cream, creaked or wilted spinach with garlic.

-AJ


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2012)

Usually I go with a baked potato and basic pinto beans (garlic, salt, pepper, cumin and onion). Other favorites are squash and zuchini, brussels sprouts or hobo potatoes.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 27, 2012)

When there is a nice steak, I usually go all Atkins on it. If my wife is around, I'll get stuck eating some salad, too. At a restaurant, the steak should be lovingly nested in a plate of nice fries, which will soak up the juices and be even tastier.

No need to spoil a great steak with vegetables!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Grilled veg like red onions, asparagus, zucchini are all solid options. Just toss em in olive oil, salt and pepper and maybe squeeze on a lil fresh lemon when finished.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

What about a rice pilaf or slaw? Let me take that back...just saw asparagus...grilled....and baked potatoes-grilled.


----------



## The Edge (Jan 27, 2012)

+1 to what Theory said, and maybe some roasted potatoes with fresh thyme, garlic, and parmesian cheese.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

Y'all already got me salivating and I don't get to cook till tomorrow.


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 27, 2012)

I gotta go with the grilled asparagus and the roasted new potatoes. Damn, now I gotta go make something for dinner


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Going simple? Roasted baby yukons. A little more involved? Potato gratin.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 27, 2012)

I am a huge fan of pickled mushrooms for 1 side and creamy mashed potatoes for another.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 27, 2012)

My fav is spaghetti tossed in a frying pan with olive oil and a bunch of garlic and green onions, fried till the edges of the noodle start to crisp a bit.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love grilled asparagus. Mushrooms are also great, but I like mine the Spanish way with garlic and sherry. And I like throwing a few oiled spring onions on the grill for a few minutes. If you have an hour around the kitchen - caramelized onions are also wonderful.... Potato gratin is one of my favorite things in the world, but I could live with pretty much any other kind of potato preparation also.

Stefan


----------



## The Edge (Jan 27, 2012)

This is actually quite amusing, since I bought a Ribeye the other day that I'm preparing to cook tomorrow. Unfortunately, my grill is in storage, so I will be pan roasting and serving over rice with carmelized red onions, sauteed green bell pepper, and sauteed heirloom tomato. All drizzled with lemon, garlic, and a very nice virgin olive oil.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 27, 2012)

Mashed potatoes and something with some acid.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 27, 2012)

(1) A bottle of good red wine followed by (2) a nice glass of bourbon.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 27, 2012)

As a side note- green onions have a ton of flavor in the roots. Grilled green onions should not have the roots trimmed off!


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

mhlee said:


> (1) A bottle of good red wine followed by (2) a nice glass of bourbon.



I'm all for the wine with the meal...... then hang out with Arturo Fuente and Remy Martin afterwards.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> As a side note- green onions have a ton of flavor in the roots. Grilled green onions should not have the roots trimmed off!



I am absolutely doing this!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 28, 2012)

Grilled corn NY Mexican style with mayo, grated queso blanco & cayenne. That, and beer.


----------



## cnochef (Jan 28, 2012)

How about something fancier like homemade gnocchi with a stilton cheese cream sauce?

Another favorite of mine is creamed corn made from grilled corn, roasted red peppers and heavy cream, I often add roasted baby potatoes to it for a complete side dish. 

For a fancier vegetable, I like braised broccoli rabe.


----------



## PhaetonFalling (Apr 2, 2012)

My favorite is a spin on mashed potatoes and gravy.

1 part yam, 1 part potato... mash it all with salt, butter, heavy cream, and a little sugar.

In a pan, saute sliced mushrooms in a little olive oil... when the mushrooms are done (cook off any liquid, but if there is too much, drain it and reserve. Add heavy cream, and stir in soy sauce, and about a tsp of dried parsley (don't try to sub fresh parsley, it's too strong of a flavor). Reduce until it gets thick the way gravy should be. If there isn't enough mushroom flavor in the gravy, add some of the reserved mushroom liquid into the sauce, otherwise, you can add the mushroom reserve to something you make later on, like miso soup, or ramen, or something.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 4, 2012)

Skinny asparagus tossed in a pan with olive oil, butter and shallots and garnished with shaved parmesan. That is a recipe that I stole from a place in London and it is EVIL, i tell you!!!!!


----------



## MadMel (Apr 4, 2012)

I like asparagus and mushrooms. Grilled tomatoes would be nice to add a touch of acidity. Parsnip and mash for the starch. Personally, I do not like my steak with gravy, if any sauce goes on it, it'll be a bearnise. And a nice glass of pinot or shiraz.


----------



## PhaetonFalling (Apr 4, 2012)

MadMel said:


> I like asparagus and mushrooms. Grilled tomatoes would be nice to add a touch of acidity. Parsnip and mash for the starch. Personally, I do not like my steak with gravy, if any sauce goes on it, it'll be a bearnise. And a nice glass of pinot or shiraz.



Agreed.

The gravy was for the mashed potatoes... not for the steak.


----------

